# Big Bucks



## pdsniper (Aug 9, 2016)

I took these last night in a field not to far from my house last night, they did not come out until almost 8 pm and they were about 200 yrds out so i had to use a high ISO to get some good shot with my 800 mm lens but I'm happy on the way they came out considering the distance and the light I had to work with


----------



## rip18 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'd be mighty pleased with those too!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Nice work


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 9, 2016)

Great bucks - beautiful job on the pics at that distance in that light!  Nice work!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 9, 2016)

Really nice shots of some really nice bucks


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 10, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 10, 2016)

Fine velvet whitetails.  Good job.


----------

